# The State of the Art in Telemark



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Chances are the core in vicinity of you old binding holes is not in great shape and you would have to mount fore or aft of center. I am sure you could pick up some newer, nicer, boards that haven't been drilled for less than $400.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JDRoot (Mar 29, 2015)

Good thought about the cores weakening, Catwoman. Our existing stuff is mounted with G3 Targas, and I "think" the hole pattern is the same for the Rottefella NTN bindings. 

I'm looking for some newer boards mounted with NTN bindings so that we can just put the binding plates on the old skis and use both.

Any thoughts about good newer skis for telemarking? I've heard good things about the Volkl Nanuq, but there are a LOT of other choices out there. Obviously, were planning on doing a bunch of demos this year, but it would be nice to find some used boards that will suffice until we can find new ones.... Thoughts?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd say that the type is more dependent on the type of skiing you will be doing than whether you are alpine or telemark.
Backcountry?
Inbounds?
-bumps? Park? 

But, since I am not in the market for skis, I haven't thought about what is good "right now". Pretty happy with my Icelantic Oracles and K2sidestashes. I ripped the binding out of the K2s last year and had them remounted a cm forward. Love both those skis, and ski them tele.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Do your super stinx have inserts? My work stinx do but not sure about the supers. If so the core should be just fine. Hell, if the holes were sealed up they'll be fine. I force added some early rise to my works and it really livened them up. I'm loving my RMU Apostles as my goto tele ski, there's so many different awesome options out there now though. Demo is absolutely the best bet but good luck finding a wide range mounted with tele, Loveland used to have a decent selection. Some of the current tele options (NTN, AXL, Bishops, switchback, etc) offer so much control that any good down hill ski will rock tele just as well. Hang onto those supers as rock skis though. 

Also check out the 22 designs NTN compatible binding. It looks pretty slick.


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Check out the new tech tele binding. Super light. I wonder about the boots, specifically whether the toes will bend. If I get the chance, I'm demoing them before I buy again.
Telemark Tech System - TTS - Telemark Ski Bindings


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

If you have time, head down to confluence kayak In Denver. They have screaming deals on NTN, bindings boots and skis.

You could call, but drop in and dig through the ski bins. They hav a 400$ and under bin and a 1-200$ bin

All skis are from the last 2-3 seasons boots have 15 days on them. 

The skis are top of the line, and they have a bad ass tuning department for whatever kind of edge you are looking for.

They also do the plates and quiver killer inserts.

You will not be disappointed, best shop around.

I like these guys, I am not not paid or sponsored to say any of this, it is my opinion


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Thanks Bob!*

NTN Rules!

especially for family tele guys & gals

I have been on it for a 4-5 seasons and will not be switching back.
It has 2 main benefits:

1) Easy in/out with no more leashes. This was my main motivation as skiing with kids means lots more stops, also releasable for added safety.

2) Skis with more power in Tele and Alpine turns. NTN completely eliminates lateral heel slop and is active enough to make aggressive parallel turns possible.

sell your old stuff and get a complete package with a modern ski shape, and you will be psyched. expect to modify your skiing style a little, and for the system to feel pretty rigid especially if the boots are brand new.

As Bob noted Confluence Kayaks & Ski has a great demo fleet of NTN skis and boots. we also have some great deals on new and used skis & boots right now...

Juan


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

NTN looks nice/burly. But, there seems to be a lot of plastic parts that can be an issue. On a hut trip last year the NTN guys were the only ones that had problems. I personally don't think NTN is worth the extra $. I'm on 22 Designs Axl binders with Scarpa T-Race boots and I don't think there is a stiffer setup. It is worth the $ to get some new skis. Please don't mount up the old K2's. The 2016 Liberty Helix looks sik!


----------



## riversoul (May 12, 2005)

22 designs axl !!!on any ski


----------

